# Jacked Up! hahahaha!



## kitkat39 (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually it's kind of cruel, but I couldn't help but laugh....


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 8, 2011)

HA! I saw this earlier today, one of the best prank I've ever seen! :lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 8, 2011)

Shoulda' used Nair...would've been funnier! (But then, I'm Ol' Skool like that!)


----------



## poke (Jun 8, 2011)

thats a good one


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 8, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Shoulda' used Nair...would've been funnier! (But then, I'm Ol' Skool like that!)


Would've been meaner :angry: That kid must've had soooo much soap in his eyes by the end of it. I don't think that's so funny to hurt another person. You all should be ashamed. :angry: Call yourselves adults


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm usually not one for practical jokes but that was pretty harmless. :lol:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> I'm usually not one for practical jokes but that was pretty harmless. :lol:


Rick ok with torturing children? Somehow not surprising.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> I'm usually not one for practical jokes but that was pretty harmless. :lol:


You think it's funny to hurt kids with soap in their eyes?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 8, 2011)

Simply awesome, although I prefer ground beef in the shower head.

Back in the day, when conventional phones were still in place, any meat in the receiver of your friends' phone made for days of childish laughter. A true test of friendship, if there ever was one.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> You think it's funny to hurt kids with soap in their eyes?


Didn't seem like he had soap in his eyes.


----------



## ismart (Jun 9, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> You think it's funny to hurt kids with soap in their eyes?


Whoa! Lightnen up!  Timmy never mentioned anything about soap in his eyes. He seemed more fustrated than anything. :lol:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 10, 2011)

ismart said:


> Whoa! Lightnen up!  Timmy never mentioned anything about soap in his eyes. He seemed more fustrated than anything. :lol:


Of course he didn't, cause he's a boy!

O.K. maybe I'm overreacting to a harmless prank. Sorry for the put downs and personal attacks. :angel:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 10, 2011)

Hahaha "torturing children" It was a harmless prank. Its not like he cant close his eyes to stop the shampoo from going in them...


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL well atleast his hair wont stink for the next weeks amirite? And As Emile said it was harmless.. Buttering a set of stairs or a long hallway. now that is cruel.


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> Rick ok with torturing children? Somehow not surprising.


Sarcasm I hope. But yes, I like to cut off their little toes............chill out. This was a harmless prank. I've seen much worse.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it is ridiculous. This even made for a news story in the Los Angeles area. Nauseating. If only I had a video camera when I was younger. Actually, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 10, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> Of course he didn't, cause he's a boy!
> 
> O.K. maybe I'm overreacting to a harmless prank. Sorry for the put downs and personal attacks. :angel:


It shows that you value human life.. but I agree that you may be overreacting just a little bit



patrickfraser said:


> I think it is ridiculous. This even made for a news story in the Los Angeles area. Nauseating. If only I had a video camera when I was younger. Actually, I'm glad I didn't.


I actually prefer seeing the news toned down to things like this rather than the usual murders and deaths... Witnessed enough of that in the past few months already


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 12, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> It shows that you value human life.. but I agree that you may be overreacting just a little bit
> 
> I actually prefer seeing the news toned down to things like this rather than the usual murders and deaths... Witnessed enough of that in the past few months already


The only person objecting over the mindless laughter....yeah that's me.

Deep and soulful, stepping in where Jesus stepped out...WWJD? Four words that I live by.

Peace, Amanda lynn

Just kidding!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2011)

AmandaLynn said:


> The only person objecting over the mindless laughter....yeah that's me.
> 
> Deep and soulful, stepping in where Jesus stepped out...WWJD? Four words that I live by.
> 
> Peace, Amanda lynn


Ha,ha! Amanda. I'm sure that it was all meant in innocent fun. If someone did that to Sunny and she was upset, I would probably chuckle right along with the prankster, though I've noticed that the "victim" is usually smaller or outnumbered by the pranksters. I'd still be chuckling when I hit him/her up the side of the head with a brick. Where's yr sense of humor, now, mate?

I guess that the moral of this story is, enjoy making fun of someone who can't hit back, but don't piss off a nasty old man with a brick.


----------

